# Have some doubts about the Appointment that is scheduled for German national visa



## suhassk100 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi, 

I am from Bangalore. My appointment for German national visa is scheduled in few days. And my wife will accompany me to Germany on dependent visa. However I have few doubts regarding the same as below:
1) Do my wife needs to fill separate application form and declaration form? If so can you please provide me the link for the same?
2) Can my wife accompany me for the same appointment which I have booked, or does she need to book a separate appointment?
3) Does she need to carry another Demand draft of the amount mentioned for National visa?

Please help me by providing me some info on this. Thank you in advance.


----------

